# Is there a way to ignore a user?



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

I know the person's already banned, but reading his/her entry changes the dynamic of a particular thread for me, so I was looking for a way to get rid of that particular user's post.

Thanks.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I have not tried it myself, but this should work so that you do not see this user's posts:

Through your User Control Panel: User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, click on their name and choose: User List, Add to Ignore List


----------



## butazez (Aug 19, 2008)

I was looking for the option when you click on a user's name. This works. Thank you.


----------

